
compose2kube – Convert docker-compose Service Files to Kubernetes Objects - nikolay
https://github.com/kelseyhightower/compose2kube
======
nikolay
This joins the plethora of tools:

\- docker-compose to HYPER_ [0] [1]

\- docker-compose to Amazon ECS [2] [3]

It makes sense to standardize the docker-compose file as it's specific to the
Docker ecosystem and these tools cannot do such a great job given this
limitation.

[0]: [https://hyper.sh/](https://hyper.sh/)

[1]: [https://pypi.python.org/pypi/hyper-
compose](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/hyper-compose)

[2]: [https://pypi.python.org/pypi/container-
transform](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/container-transform)

[3]:
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonECS/latest/developerguide/c...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonECS/latest/developerguide/cmd-
ecs-cli-compose.html)

